# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Chọn card đồ họa chơi Game

## bedaukute22

Chọn card đồ họa nào để có thể chơi tốt các game hiện nay và cả những game sắp phát hành hoặc máy tính sử dụng card đồ họa “loại này” có thể chơi được những game “loại kia” hay không là câu hỏi chúng tôi nhận được từ nhiều bạn đọc. Câu hỏi tưởng chừng đơn giản nhưng thật khó có thể trả lời một cách toàn vẹn vì card đồ họa có nhiều thông số kỹ thuật, công nghệ cũng rắc rối không kém bộ xử lý máy tính (CPU), hơn nữa kiến trúc đồ họa cũng thay đổi không ngừng nhằm nâng cao hiệu năng xử lý của card, đáp ứng đa dạng nhu cầu người dùng.

*Chuẩn giao tiếp*
Đây nên là lựa chọn đầu tiên khi muốn tậu card đồ họa. Bạn sẽ phải quyết định chuẩn giao tiếp: AGP hay PCI Express x16. PCI Express x16 đã thay thế hoàn toàn AGP và trở thành khe cắm đồ họa chuẩn trên các bo mạch chủ. PCI Express x16 đem tới băng thông rộng hơn rất nhiều so với AGP và hầu hết những card đồ họa mới đều sử dụng giao tiếp này. Dù các hãng sản xuất vẫn duy trì một vài dòng card AGP nhưng những thứ tuyệt nhất thì chỉ có trên PCI Express x16. Nếu sử dụng BMC cũ, bạn cần xác định BMC hỗ trợ chuẩn giao tiếp nào bằng cách tham khảo tài liệu đi kèm hoặc tại website nhà sản xuất.

*Bộ xử lý đồ họa*
GPU (Graphics Processing Unit) hoặc VPU (Visual Processing Unit). Bộ xử lý đồ họa là thành phần quan trọng nhất, quyết định khả năng xử lý của card. Hầu hết card đồ họa trên thị trường đều trang bị sức mạnh của NVIDIA với đại diện tiêu biểu là dòng GeForce 7, GeForce 8 hoặc Radeon X1000 và HD2000 của ATI. Tham khảo bảng thứ tự sức mạnh các dòng GPU bên dưới.

Ngoài ra còn có dòng card chuyên dụng cho đồ họa chuyên nghiệp như FX Quadro của NVIDIA và FireGL của ATI nhưng khá “hiếm hàng”. Xu hướng chung các game thủ có vẻ chuộng GPU dòng GeForce của NVIDIA trong khi GPU dòng Radeon của ATI chiếm ưu thế ở lĩnh vực đồ họa 3D. Bạn nào quan tâm có thể tham khảo thông tin kỹ thuật chi tiết của dòng GeForce 8 ở bài viết trong TGVT A (ID: A0702_94). 

Tuy chậm hơn nhưng ATI cũng có sự đáp trả với GPU dòng Radeon HD2000 và Radeon HD3800 trong tương lai. ATI Radeon HD2000 có sự điều chỉnh trong phần cứng để hỗ trợ chuẩn hình ảnh HD và môi trường đồ họa 3D DirectX10. Tốc độ xử lý và mức hiệu quả điện năng cũng được nâng cao. Mở rộng giao tiếp bộ nhớ đồ họa lên đến 512bit (cụ thể trên GPU HD2900XT) nhằm cung cấp băng thông rộng hơn (lên đến 100GB/giây), giảm tần số làm việc của bộ nhớ, nâng cao hiệu suất giữa chi phí/băng thông. Tương tự NVIDIA GeForce 8, ATI Radeon HD2000 cũng được trang bị công nghệ đồ họa mới hiện nay như hợp nhất các quá trình đổ bóng đỉnh, đổ bóng điểm và đổ bóng hình học. 

*Bộ nhớ*
Tuy không quan trọng như GPU, dung lượng bộ nhớ card đồ họa vẫn là 1 yếu tố cần quan tâm nếu muốn chơi game ở độ phân giải cao, hình ảnh hiển thị có chất lượng; đặc biệt với những game “sát” phần cứng như Doom 3, Quake 4 hoặc “bom tấn” Stalker: Shadow of Chernobyl (SoC). Cho đến thời điểm này, hầu hết các dòng card phổ thông thường có dung lượng RAM là 128MB, dòng trung cấp là 256MB và dòng cao cấp từ 512MB đến 768MB. Bạn cũng nên lưu ý là một số card đồ họa phổ thông thường sử dụng công nghệ HyperMemory (ATI), TurboCache (NVIDIA) sẽ “chiếm dụng” một phần bộ nhớ chính của máy tính làm vùng dựng đồ họa trong quá trình tạo bề mặt (texture mapping) nên khó lòng đáp ứng được những game đòi hỏi tính năng đồ họa cao cấp.

*Vista và DirectX 10*
Windows Vista với rất nhiều cải tiến, tính năng cao cấp trong đó thư viện đồ họa DirectX 10 hỗ trợ Shader Model 4 sẽ giải phóng sức mạnh bộ xử lý đồ họa của máy tính, hình ảnh tái hiện thật hơn, hiệu ứng ánh sáng linh hoạt hơn. Dù các card đồ họa dòng GeForce 8 (NVIDIA) và HD2000 (ATI) tương thích với Vista và hỗ trợ hoàn toàn DirectX10 đã xuất hiện nhiều trên thị trường nhưng cho đến thời điểm này, các game chạy được trên Vista cũng mới đếm được “trên đầu ngón tay”. Windows XP vẫn là lựa chọn hàng đầu của game thủ (tham khảo bài ID:G0712_82). Nếu không quan tâm đến Vista và DirectX 10, bạn có thể chọn dòng card đồ họa GeForce 7 hoặc Radeon X1000 để tiết kiệm chi phí, tuy nhiên qua các kết quả thử nghiệm đồ họa của Test Lab, chúng tôi nhận thấy tốc độ xử lý của các card tầm trung sử dụng GPU GeForce 8 tương đương với dòng cao cấp dùng GeForce 7 và có phần nhỉnh hơn so với dòng cao cấp của X1000 nhưng giá lại tương đương.

*Cổng giao tiếp*
Hầu hết card đồ họa hiện nay đều hỗ trợ 2 ngõ xuất tín hiệu (VGA và DVI hay cả 2 ngõ DVI ở dòng card trung và cao cấp) cho phép xuất hình ảnh ra hai màn hình và 1 ngõ ra TV (TV out). Ngoài ra, một số card dòng GeForce 8 và HD2000 còn hỗ trợ ngõ giao tiếp “nóng” HDMI (ghép chung đường hình và tiếng), tương thích với chuẩn HDCP.

*Khả năng ép xung*
Ép xung (overclock) nhằm “bắt” card làm việc nhanh hơn, tăng tốc độ xử lý để có thể chơi được những game yêu cầu phần cứng cao hơn 1 chút so với cấu hình đang sử dụng. Bạn có thể chọn giải pháp khi chưa có điều kiện nâng cấp, tuy nhiên cần lưu ý các nhà sản xuất (NSX) sẽ không hỗ trợ và không chịu trách nhiệm nếu việc ép xung gây ra hư hỏng nào đó cho card đồ họa. Do đó nếu quyết định thực hiện ép xung, bạn cần đọc kỹ các tài liệu hướng dẫn kèm theo và phải hết sức thận trọng trong từng bước tiến hành. Nếu thích “táy máy”, bạn có thể chọn những loại card được thiết kế dành riêng cho việc ép xung (ID: A0712_70).

*“Mức” nào thì vừa?*
Cho dù giá cả không phải là vấn đề cần quan tâm, bạn cũng không thể chọn card đồ họa mạnh nhất, “hot” nhất (và cũng đắt tiền nhất) để “càn quét” tất cả game nếu các phần cứng khác như BMC, BXL, RAM, ổ cứng... không tương xứng. Chẳng hạn cấu hình thử nghiệm quạt tản nhiệt của Test Lab (ID: A0708_86) sử dụng card đồ họa cao cấp GeForce 8800GTS, RAM DDR3 320MB, 320bit không thể chạy “mượt” cùng lúc 5 tài khoản game Thế Giới Hoàn Mỹ cho đến khi nâng dung lượng RAM lên 2GB. Nếu phải “cân đong đo đếm” khả năng tài chính, bạn vẫn có thể nâng tốc độ xử lý hình ảnh của card bằng cách giảm bớt các thiết lập về chất lượng hiệu ứng hình ảnh, âm thanh. Khi thử đặt chân vào chốn giang hồ cùng các anh hùng hào kiệt thế giới Võ Lâm Truyền Kỳ với đồ họa tích hợp trên BMC 939NF4G-SATA2 và K8NF4G (ID: G0601_51), kết quả cho thấy khi “kéo” cùng lúc 2 tài khoản và kích hoạt hết những hiệu ứng đồ họa mà game cung cấp, hệ thống vẫn đạt tốc độ khoảng 30 khung hình/giây (fps). Tuy nhiên, khi bước vào những trận đánh chiến trường Tống Kim chế độ đầy màn hình, bạn buộc lòng phải tắt bớt một cửa sổ game nếu không muốn “bất lực” đứng nhìn nhân vật của mình “về làng” mà không rõ nguyên nhân. Với game Call of Duty 2 khi xuống nền DirectX 7, trò chơi chạy một cách thoải mái với số khung hình/giây đạt được vào tầm 32fps. Cón với Need For Speed Most Wanted (NFSMW) và Counter Strike Source (CSS) thiết lập độ phân giải 1024x768 và tắt tất cả hiệu ứng đồ họa, thì bạn vẫn tha hồ tham gia những vòng đua nghẹt thở, những pha đấu súng khốc liệt.

Như vậy ngoài các yếu tố kể trên, việc chọn card đồ họa nào để có thể chơi được (chấp nhận tắt bớt một số hiệu ứng hình ảnh, âm thanh) và chơi tốt (game chạy trơn tru cả khi kích hoạt tất cả các hiệu ứng hình ảnh, âm thanh) sẽ tùy thuộc vào lựa chọn của mỗi game thủ và cấu hình phần cứng đang sử dụng.

Theo pcworld.com.vn

----------


## tantran24

hay wá nhĩ cám ơn đại ca

----------

